# Celebrity Fit Club 2



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Gary Busey? Eewwww, just ewww, what a psycho. I can't stand the screaming from Jacquee, turn down the volume please. I think the plus size model is going to do well. Harvey wants her to drop 50 lbs.  . Will she then still be a plus size model?  Eventhough she's a big girl she's been able to complete all the tasks better and faster than most. Why is the Snapple lady back? She was on the CFC first season and has since put on 9 lbs. WTH?

Oh, so no one else watches this? Just me? mmm'kay then.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Yeah... what's up with Wendy the Snapple lady? She's back on the same show? I noticed that too. That's kinda wierd.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I'm going to watch, It's on my Tivo.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

based on those pics, 4 people don't even need this, what a 'waist'. Now if some of them are bigger than their pics i can understand, but I thought this was to help big people not 'non size 2' people.

I also wonder if Baldwin gave busey some pointers on how to keep the judges happy  

A followup with the stars of show 1 would also be very nice to see


----------



## shaunrose (Sep 13, 2001)

I missed the first season, but this season looks like it could be funny. I love hearing the random craziness out of Busey's mouth. He's a loon!


----------



## emily (Sep 30, 2000)

I'm lovin seeing Wendy and Gary go at each other. She seems like such a sweet snapple lady!! Loved it last season when she was telling what's-his-name to get off the phone while they were working out.


----------



## urgoth (Feb 9, 2003)

emily said:


> I'm lovin seeing Wendy and Gary go at each other. She seems like such a sweet snapple lady!! Loved it last season when she was telling what's-his-name to get off the phone while they were working out.


Yeah! So far it looks to be a good season!


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

I like the show, but shouldn't the plus size model be acting as a role model to younger women who are also plus size by being proud of how she is built? Then again, I guess one could argue that she is being a role model by showing if you put your mind to it and diet and exercise you can at least look like you want to. Oh I dunno, I ramble too much.


----------



## SR2 (Apr 21, 2005)

Shaunnick said:


> I like the show, but shouldn't the plus size model be acting as a role model to younger women who are also plus size by being proud of how she is built? Then again, I guess one could argue that she is being a role model by showing if you put your mind to it and diet and exercise you can at least look like you want to. Oh I dunno, I ramble too much.


I don't think being obese is a reason to be proud, even if is called "plus size." Fat is fat, and needing to lose 25% of your bodyweight is obese (I don't recall their actual bodyfat%). It would just send a bad message to say "I am proud of being fat" like many people do. Cancer, diabetes and heart attacks are not badges of honor, and neither is not knowing the benefits of waking up every morning healthy.

On the other hand, as you mention, making an effort to improve health, in this case by losing weight, is a reason to be proud even if it is not always successful. 
Certainly. being a "good person" is also a reason to be proud, even if one is fa...I mean.... "plus sized"... and being obese does not alone make one a "bad person."

Bottom line - fat is fat, and not good. It should not be treated as anything other than bad.


----------



## dvdapex (Nov 13, 2002)

I didn't like the drill sergent guy being mean to the Warrant guy. The Warrant guy seems like he really wants to lose weight and he doesn't need to be beat down.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

just watched this....i say ms boobs is just fine as a plus model...rest of cast is just ripe for picking as far as arguments....eight IS enough! 

c'mon that was funny...admit it...you know you wanna laugh


----------



## BSweets (Aug 30, 2004)

I thought this episode was a hoot and liked how they interacted with each other. I keep thinking about Gary Busey saying, "The anti christ is everywhere." at the very end. He's too funny to watch. I also thought it was funny when Phil said his claim to fame was being picked on by his son. Sad but true. He seems fun and down to earth though. The Warrant guy seemed genuinely nice. I felt bad for him when he got choked up.


----------



## DLFerguson (Mar 22, 2004)

Jackee Harry: I don't think she's going to make it. She still thinks she's the black Mae West and she's just loaded with attitude as evidenced when she told Harvey flat out that she wasn't going to exercise.

Gary Busey: He's going to be the most fun I think. He is just TOO out there. 

Willie Aames: The jury's still out on him but I think that if anybody is going to lose the most weight, it'll be him. He'll transfer that workaholism into committing to losing the weight.

Victoria Jackson: I'm rooting for her. How can you NOT root for her? She's just too cute for words.

Toccara Jones: My main reason for watching this season. Good googlymoogly is that woman GORGEOUS. Call her fat all you want, I don't give a poobah's pizzle. Every woman's fat should look that good.

Wendy Kaufman: I like Wendy. I like Wendy a lot and I think her popularity, her charm and her personality was what inspired the producers to ask her to come back. I can't wait until she mixes it up with Gary Busey and you just KNOW that they're going to.

Jani Lane: I don't know a thing about him. He seems to be depressed, tho...it touched me when he so obviously got choaked up when he spoke about how unhappy he is. Is it just me or does anybody think that there's more than just his appearance that is making him so unhappy?

Phil Margera: I don't know a thing about him. I don't see him as being all that interested in anything going on. He seems like a nice guy but he strikes me as doing this just on a lark.

What I'd really like to see is an update on what happened to the 1st Season Cast, especially the comedian...Frankie May, right? I really liked him and his sincerity about his life and why he wanted to lose weight and I'd really like to know what happened to him.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

I had never even heard of the first season of this. But the first episode of this season was pretty funny.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I just can't stand Wendy the Snapple Lady. She seems to want to pick a fight all the time.

I was really surprised at Jacquee this week. She seems to have worked hard at the gym, same with the plus size model.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Weird...they mostly all seem to be making more than goal weight. What's up with that? diet pills? 

I think Baldwin and Busey would have made a great team along with Joe from last year.


----------



## swinca (Jun 19, 2003)

newsposter said:


> Weird...they mostly all seem to be making more than goal weight. What's up with that? diet pills?


It was the first week. People always lose a lot when they first start a new diet - it's mostly water weight. I'm sure those numbers will come down next week.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I had never heard of this show before this thread. I'm going to check it out.

I even had to google it just to see what network it's on... And when I went to the site, they TOTALLY dis macs... They use Windows Rights Management all over the place... I can't even see pix. Totally bogus.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

newsposter said:


> Weird...they mostly all seem to be making more than goal weight. What's up with that? diet pills?


The scenes for next week show the plus sized model throwing her diet pills at the judges.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Looks like no ones losing much weight this week. 

What's up with Jani? he's out on a drug n' drinking binge?

Jacquee, please turn down the volume on your voice.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I can't watch until my wife is back in a week. It's gonna be tivo crazy with her gone 2 weeks trying to empty the hard drive


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Looks like only Gary and Phil are even trying... Really disappointing...


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Wow, Gary Busey is doing great!

That plus sized model cracked me up doing the pole dancing. She did pretty good for such a big girl. I had to laugh out loud though when she fell off the pole!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

darn, maybe i'll have to watch the pole thing before my wife gets home. We have so much to catch up on it's not funny.


----------



## swinca (Jun 19, 2003)

What is up with Willie Aames? Why get all mad because they asked him to do what he signed up for? What a baby. What a jerk! He got on my last nerve on this weeks' show.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I saw this show this weekend. Man Willie Aames is scarey crazy. Kind of makes me laugh that his a religious nut preaching to kids and then acts like he does on this show.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Yeah, isn't Willie Ames "Bible Man?"

I thought Jani Lane looked much better after the haircut and he looked cleaned up.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Its a pretty scary show when Phil Mangera comes out as the most normal person... Just fat, no deeply seated scars from his parents...


----------



## J0LT (Dec 4, 2004)

Phil is my fav for this show. I am a big fan of his son as a skateboarder and love their show Viva La Bam. 
Toccara Jones is usually not my thing but man she is hot. Just something about her.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

What happened to Sunday's epi? My tivo didn't pick it up. Was it a repeat? What's going on?


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Havana Brown said:


> What happened to Sunday's epi? My tivo didn't pick it up. Was it a repeat? What's going on?


I wondered about that too...

What is the time line for the whole season? Is this a 3 month effort?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

was it the one where willie didn't do the workout? I saw that one. I guess we could all check our history lol


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

The Willie rage was the week before. I don't know what happened to this week. They've been showing it, but not the latest one, just repeats. I think the new ones come on at noon on Sunday on VH1.


----------



## shaunrose (Sep 13, 2001)

This week was a repeat of week one for some reason. I think we get a new one this weekend.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i just rely on the SP...hope it does me right


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

For a big girl Toccara sure does kick arse. She seems to do well in all the physical challenges. :up:


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Looks like 1 more episode left... Kinda anti-climatic if you are caring about what group/individual loses the most weight.

Lots of disturbed individuals... Phil might be the closest one to not being insane..


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> For a big girl Toccara sure does kick arse. She seems to do well in all the physical challenges. :up:


But..well...doesn't that 'hurt' her? Just looks painful when she's running sometimes lol. Amazing gary met his goal. He should be teaching philosophy though.

I always wonder what it would be like if the judge was on this year with these fine folks.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

So what did y'all think? I liked how Jacquee and Toccara were really competitive and both lost a lot of weight. I thought Jacquee looked prettier after losing the weight in her face. Toccara looked great in her last weigh in when she was in the 170's, but it bothered me that she told Harvey that she was happier at 180, WTF  . I didn't like the female DI they had the previous week that replaced Harvey, she was useless and had nothing to say. 

I"m glad Wendy got under 200, but I'm sure she'll be back up in no time again. I don't see her following thru. I hope she's not back again for Celebrity Fit Club 3.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Yeah, the female DI was a wasted effort. Would have been better if they had just left Harvey's seat empty.

Toccara is sad, saying she would like to gain weight back is a slap in the face to the whole process.

Phil rocks... Good attitude, no *****ing and just nice guy. 

Gary is a total freak. Comedy Central had a reality show with some college kid following him around. Gary is just weird...

Fun show, and I will SP the next season.. if there will be one...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Was fun entertainment. I wonder if the end weights were true or they did it just to make them happy.


----------



## jrinck (Nov 24, 2004)

Some thoughts:

*Phil Margara* - Probably had the biggest transformation. He went from looking tired and near death to someone who "could stand to lose a bit".

*Tocarra Jones* - A total hottie BEFORE, and absolutely STUNNING after. Hey, if she looked awesome at over 200, cut her some slack and let her maintain at 180.

*Jani Lane* - What would you do if your success had everything to do with being a young rocker, and you're now approaching middle age? The guy's hard lifestyle finally caught up to him, and he was on a downhill grade to the grave. Fortunately, he seems to have caught himself, but he needs to redefine his goals in life so that he doesn't try to compete with the Jani Lane of the 80's. That person CAN NEVER COME BACK.

*Willie Aames* - He's similar to Jani Lane in that he has to contend with the fact that his prime as an entertainer may have long since passed. That can't be easy on anyone.

*Gary Busey* - He may be legitimately messed up in the head, but I get the feeling that much of his goofiness and oddity is an act.

*Wendy the Snapple Lady* - Heartwarming, but she can NEVER let up if she wants to slim down. She has it tougher than anyone on that show.

*Jackee* - Being comparred to the intense collection of amazingness that is Tocarra obviously turned Jackee into a jealous whiner. I wonder what she's like when not in Tocarra's shadow. Hopefully somewhat human.

*Victoria Jackson* - She'll never be 25 again, and the cutie routine needs to give way. She needs to act like a mature woman and nobody will care what she weighs.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Never heard of the show and probably wouldn't like it but I'd love too see an "after" pic of Phil. I really like him.


----------



## Grimm1 (Jan 10, 2000)

Just got around to watching the final episode. Of course they started 2 minutes into the hour which means my recording missed the last minute....just as the scales were going up and down.

Since I had waited so long to watch it there was no chance of rerecording when it was repeated later in the week.

What was the final results....who won?


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Same thing here, it cut out at the last bit. The team concept was pretty worthless in this show. I was paying attention to the individuals..

Go Phil!!


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

There's a marathon of CFC 2 on Friday, December 30 on VH1. There's also a CFC 3 starting Sunday, January 1, 2006. I didn't recognize most of the "stars" on CFC3. The only ones I recognized were Chastity Bono and "don't hate me because I'm beautiful" Kelly LeBrock.

Celebrity Fit Club 3


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow Kelly LeBrock is disturbing looking.

Frank


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

Havana Brown said:


> There's a marathon of CFC 2 on Friday, December 30 on VH1. There's also a CFC 3 starting Sunday, January 1, 2006. I didn't recognize most of the "stars" on CFC3. The only ones I recognized were Chastity Bono and "don't hate me because I'm beautiful" Kelly LeBrock.
> 
> Celebrity Fit Club 3


You don't recognize Tempestt Bledsoe from the Cosby Show?

or Young MC (Bust a Move)?


----------



## dvdapex (Nov 13, 2002)

The Flush said:


> You don't recognize Tempestt Bledsoe from the Cosby Show?
> 
> or Young MC (Bust a Move)?


I think Tempestt ATE Young MC!


----------



## Hansky (Nov 17, 2005)

Havana Brown said:


> There's a marathon of CFC 2 on Friday, December 30 on VH1. There's also a CFC 3 starting Sunday, January 1, 2006. I didn't recognize most of the "stars" on CFC3. The only ones I recognized were Chastity Bono and "don't hate me because I'm beautiful" Kelly LeBrock.
> 
> Celebrity Fit Club 3


I took a look at the site. Chastity looked like Adam Rich on one of his benders.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

The Flush said:


> You don't recognize Tempestt Bledsoe from the Cosby Show?
> 
> or Young MC (Bust a Move)?


Ah, yes, Tempestt yes, but Young MC, nope.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

Young MC was one of the first rappers to also really appeal to a white audience. His big hit being Bust A Move. I remember him mostly because Flea of the Red Hot Chilli Peppers played bass on the song and was in the video.


----------



## dvdapex (Nov 13, 2002)

The Flush said:


> Young MC was one of the first rappers to also really appeal to a white audience. His big hit being Bust A Move. I remember him mostly because Flea of the Red Hot Chilli Peppers played bass on the song and was in the video.


Didn't Young MC also write both of Ton Loc's hits? Wouldn't RunDMC (especially), Whoudini, Furious 5, LL Cool J, and others have counted as rappers that appealled to white audiences (moreso than YMC)? I lived in WhiteBreadVille, WI during the 80's and even I listend to these acts.


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

I started watching this halfway through I caught it one night and I got hooked because of phil. I can totally relate to him and his transfermation. I started at 343 and am down to 270 still have a long ways to go but I feel so much better with so much more energy. I hoped they would have phil on next time so he could finish his transfermation.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

vikingguy said:


> I started watching this halfway through I caught it one night and I got hooked because of phil. I can totally relate to him and his transfermation. I started at 343 and am down to 270 still have a long ways to go but I feel so much better with so much more energy. I hoped they would have phil on next time so he could finish his transfermation.


Good for you, keep up the good work (there's also a 2005 weight loss thread in the happy hour, and a new 2006 one should be up soon).

They had Wendy the Snapply Lady on Season 1. She lost weight, then put some back on, and then brought her back for Season 2. I'm sure she's packed it back on again!


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Havana Brown said:


> They had Wendy the Snapply Lady on Season 1. She lost weight, then put some back on, and then brought her back for Season 2. I'm sure she's packed it back on again!


I just hope we dont' have to see her again...

She wasn't as entertaining as the others..

I saw a clip on the David Spade show showing some guys *****ing and moaning on the set of Season 3 that he was in Grease and Taxi..


----------



## dvdapex (Nov 13, 2002)

Magister said:


> I just hope we dont' have to see her again...
> 
> She wasn't as entertaining as the others..
> 
> I saw a clip on the David Spade show showing some guys *****ing and moaning on the set of Season 3 that he was in Grease and Taxi..


That would be Jeff Conaway

He was also wrote and directed Bikini Summer II!


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Just a reminder that CFC 3 starts on Sunday, 1/1/06.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

ty for reminder....my wife will love that i remembered!!!!


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks, now I am going to TiVo Central to set it up.


----------



## Grimm1 (Jan 10, 2000)

dvdapex said:


> That would be Jeff Conaway
> 
> He was also wrote and directed Bikini Summer II!


He's also this seasons train wreck.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

what a great 3rd show..."Gary" is actually off the show lol. This new guy doesn't even look like he needs to lose weight. 

kids, dont do drugs!


----------



## itstrue (Dec 20, 2004)

Ant was on Howard Stern on Sirius radio this week and...

-called Tempest Bledsoe the "c" word and said she was the most difficult off camera
-claimed Bruce Vilanch tried to hit on him in his (Ant's) dressing room 

...also, on Howard 100 News after the show, he hinted that the Jeff Conaway story is not over and we should "keep watching".

Gunnar Nelson is certifiable; he has issues Dr. Linda cannot come close to solving.

Is anyone else disappointed with harvey this season? He seems to have lost his edge, right when the celebrities are more obstinate than ever.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

GN is just a fill in with too much time on his hands. The man doesn't need to lose weight. He was probably all they could get on short notice. 

Well harvey was pissed at biz but he didn't go into his usual tirade. Maybe he wants to be less like simon from american idol? the thing about not wanting to get on the bike now was ...bizarre. NO i wont do it. Like a child..wahhh

did someone say kelly had butt work done? I thought it was this show that someone had their butt enlarged lol. she really didn't need it if it was her.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I think it was Countess Vaugh who had her booty done. I think it was some kind of lift she mentioned in the first show. 

Gunner Nelson needing to lose weight? I bet the other "celebrities" are pissed. He doesn't need to lose that much weight and that's going to be hard for his team to win.

Wow, I can't believe that Tempest was the toughest one to work with.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

The new guy is 5'10" 175 lbs. I am no doctor but that seems like the ideal weight, or close, for that height. I was very disappointed about that.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

tempest just has a ***** look on her face all this week's ep. The cutting of gunners hair was lame...they should have taken it all off. I love the ready made meals they put in countess' freezer. heck i'd eat good if someone else made it for me!


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I, too, noticed how nasty Tempestt looked. Glad they booted her off her original team. I think they edited it well to set her up for the laugh yoga next week.

Kelly LeBrock, wow! Not only is she looking great, but looks like she cooks some awesome meals for everyone on her ranch. That IS some will power. Did anyone else notice the "Woman in Red" poster she had hung up in her private gym? I guess it makes for some great incentive for her. I'm really liking her.


----------



## robinreale (Jan 24, 2006)

itstrue said:


> -called Tempest Bledsoe the "c" word and said she was the most difficult off camera
> -claimed Bruce Vilanch tried to hit on him in his (Ant's) dressing room
> 
> ...also, on Howard 100 News after the show, he hinted that the Jeff Conaway story is not over and we should "keep watching".
> ...


I agree. Tempest always looks like she has a stick up her a$$ and she's too good for everybody else. I can't wait to see more of Jeff. Gunner is just annoying. I guess he had issues with his Mom not having the "mother gene."


----------

